# New Posts Question



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

Is there a way to get it to only show the new posts in which you did not respond back to because it shows the new posts including myself, but instead just show new posts that other people other than myself had posted.

Also is there a way to show only the new posts that you have posted in or have read? 

Can you edit the posts that you do not want to be included in the results?


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

Not sure about the first question, but you can see what you have posted. At the bottom of each message you post there is a search button. That will take you to each post you have made...


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

What I meant was instead of seeing all new posts including the ones I posted, just see the new posts of the other users.


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Jacob S _
> *Also is there a way to show only the new posts that you have posted in or have read? *


I answered this question... :shrug:


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

After you finish posting, click on "Mark all forums read". Then, the next time you log in and click on "View New Posts", you will only see new threads with new posts by other people.


----------

